# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK şiddetine Maruz Kalan Kürt Kadınları

## bozok

*PKK şiddetine Maruz Kalan Kürt Kadınlarının Dramatik Hikayeleri*



Bugünlerde çeşitli internet sitelerinde “Kıymet Nadir Bindebir” imzalı _“Kürt Kadınlarında Stockholm Sendromu”_ başlıklı bir yazı yer alıyor. 

Stockholm Sendromu, rehinenin kendisini rehin alan kişiye duygusal anlamda bağlanması olarak özetlenebilecek psikolojik durumu anlatıyor. 

Stockholm Sendromunun bir çok rehine olayında yaşandığı, ilk kez 1973’te İsveç’in başkenti Stockholm’de yaşanan başarısız bir soygun girişimi sonucu ortaya çıktığı bildiriliyor. 

Aynı zamanda kişisel blog sayfası da bulunan, yazılarında zaman zaman absürt ifadeler de kullanan Bindebir, “Kürt Kadınlarında Stockholm Sendromu” başlıklı yazısında; 

“Korucu kızı Hevidan’ın 12 yaşında Apo’nun _“Korucu çocuklarını kaçırıp PKK’lı yapma”_ kararıyla kaçırılıp örgüte getirildiğini, 

16 yaşına bastığında kaçma planları yaparken yakalandığını, eline kazma kürek verilip mezarının kazdırıldığını, son isteği sorulduğunda af dilemediğini ve _“Kahrolsun Apo, ahım sizin boynunuzda kalacak”_ dediğini, 

infaz mangasında tek bacağı protezli Siirtli Rengin’in Hevidan’ı gözünü kırpmadan taradığını, ölmediği için kadınların başını taşlarla ezerek öldürdüklerini belirterek, *PKK zulmüne maruz kalan Kürt kadınlarının dehşet verici hikayelerini dile getiriyor.*

Abdullah ücalan’ın şam’daki evine *“Yoğunlaştırma Evi”* denildiğini, Yoğunlaştırma Evine bakire, genç ve güzel kadınların alındığını, bu kadınların Apo’ya masaj yapmaktan köleliğe kadar her türlü işlerde kullanıldığını, çoğunun bekaretlerini kaybetmekle yüz yüze kaldıklarını aktarıyor.

Eli olmayan Mardinli Rojin’in üst düzey bir PKK’lı yönetici tarafından hamile bırakıldığını, sonra da idam edildiğini, yine yedi aylık hamile başka bir kadının da infaz mangasının elinden kurtulamadığını, belirtiyor.

Kıymet Nadir Bindebir, bütün bu vahşet hikayelerinin 1991’den 2003’e kadar dağ kamplarında sürünmüş PKK militanı Kürt kızı Dilaram’ın _“üzgürlüğe Kaçış”_ adlı kitabında yer aldığını kaydediyor.

Gerçekten de PKK’dan kaçarak Irak’a sığınan, örgüt içi cinayetlere tanık olan Dilaram’ın yazdığı ve Hürriyet gazetesinde de yayınlanan kitapta, insanın kanını donduracak hikayeler bulunuyor. 

*Türkiye’den Kandil Dağı’na gidip PKK’ya katılan çocuklarını arayan annelere sıra dayağı atıldığını söyleyen Dilaram, çocuğu PKK’ya katılan Türkiye’deki anne babaları cesur olmaya, PKK’dan hesap sormaya çağırıyor.*

Murat Karayılan’a bağlı PKK "özel kuvvetleri"’nin komutanı ve örgütün tetikçisi olan, üstten bazılarının adına kendi arkadaşlarını infaz eden Tatvanlı Gulan’ın iki kadın tarafından tecavüz süsü verilerek battaniye altında boğularak öldürüldüğü, cinayetinin hala bir sır olarak saklandığı ve olayın örtbas edildiği, Apo’nun yakalanmasından sonra, _“Bu iş böyle yürümez, sistemin değişmesi gerekiyor”_ diyen Nasır’ın çadırına ise bomba atıldığı, iç hesaplaşma nedeniyle infaz kararının verildiği anlatılıyor.

PKK’daki tecavüz hikayeleri sadece Dilaram’ın yazdığı “üzgürlüğe Kaçış” adlı kitapla sınırlı bulunmuyor. 

PKK’nın eski üst düzey yöneticilerinden Aysel üürükkaya da Doz Yayınlarından 2004 Eylül’ünde çıkan ve 10 kadının anlattıklarına dayanan _“PKK’da Kadın Olmak”_ isimli kitapta tanık olduğu bir tecavüzü de anlatıyor.

Yine PKK’nın “Ulusal Meclis Başkanı” Apo adına savcılık yapıp idamlara karar veren ve 1991’de öldürülmemek için kaçan eşi Selim üürükkaya’nın da “Apo’nun Ayetleri” isimli kitabında kendi tanıklığını anlattığı biliniyor. 

O zaman hain olarak gördüğü eşinden iki yıl sonra örgütten kaçan Aysel üürükkaya ve eşi Selim PKK’nın ölüm listesinde ilk sıralarda yer alıyor.

Kıymet Nadir Bindebir’in de bahsettiği üzere Kürt kadınlarının hesabı henüz sorulmamış tecavüzlerin hesabını sormak yerine ücalan posteri açıp “Barış!, üzgürlük!, Tacize-tecavüze son!” gösterileri yapmalarını şaşkınlıkla karşılıyorum. 

PKK’nın tacizlerine tanık olan ya da bizzat vahşi olayların mağduru olan bütün Kürt kadınlarını gerçekleri haykırmaya çağırıyorum.


*Helin Demir /* Açık İstihbarat / 3 Temmuz 2010

----------

